# The Crutch Starship first test



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi guys, finally I tested the Crutch Starship (LN2 by YSYEO)
It isn't a great video but it give you an idea of the starship.
Even I was a bit nervous cause too much wind!


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

I have try it and is a great fun!!! And great power too . Thanks for sharing buddy!!


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Gotta get myself one of these somehow, great video


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Hi guys, finally I tested the Crutch Starship (LN2 by YSYEO)
> It isn't a great video but it give you an idea of the starship.
> Even I was a bit nervous cause too much wind!


wow that is a beast of a starship, mine are much smaller, must be to do with the English nhs crutch,s that I use, recon you might get even more oomph out of it if you shorten the bands a tad, I have always been a staunch natty fan but I am falling more and more in love with my starship, wish I could get hold of one of those big crutch,s you use,well done on a nice catty and a nice video thanks for sharing


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi Genoa

Sun's light looks really nice on your video.

I have to make my own Starship someday.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That thing has an enormous draw length! You handled it very well indeed. I have picked up a couple of crutches, and I hope to make one of these before too long.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

grappo73 said:


> I have try it and is a great fun!!! And great power too . Thanks for sharing buddy!!


Thanks bud, hope to shoot togheter again soon!!!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

DukaThe said:


> Gotta get myself one of these somehow, great video


Thanks Duka, wish you could make it soon!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Greyman said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, finally I tested the Crutch Starship (LN2 by YSYEO)
> ...


Thanks my friend, your english is very...english  and mine is so poor...I didn't understand all you said, but thank you for the final compliment and very nice your starship!


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> Hi Genoa
> Sun's light looks really nice on your video.
> I have to make my own Starship someday.


Yes, it is a nice effect, lucky me 
I'm sure you'll make one starship soon and we can see a great video from your beautiful place!
Thanks Kal


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Charles said:


> That thing has an enormous draw length! You handled it very well indeed. I have picked up a couple of crutches, and I hope to make one of these before too long.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Yes Charles, with my arms and full butterfly the draw could be up to 220cm (86 - 87 inch)
Surely you can do lot of intresting test with this crutch starship and have lot of fun too so I hope to see you soon with it!
Thanks for your comment


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

HHha, Starship and Iron Maiden riff collection.. you just made my day 

When wind is strong the bands are resonating and give that deep bass sound, have you experienced that? Anyway, cool video, what an environment!!!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Sei il migliore!! Io direi "da paura!!!! fratello"


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Tremoside said:


> HHha, Starship and Iron Maiden riff collection.. you just made my day
> When wind is strong the bands are resonating and give that deep bass sound, have you experienced that? Anyway, cool video, what an environment!!!!


Ahahah, glad you like the pairing music/shooting!
Yes I tried the bands as guitar chorde. I made the video with music low volume to let hear the wind sound but unfortunately the guitar bands don't be heard.
Thanks Mark


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Volp said:


> Sei il migliore!! Io direi "da paura!!!! fratello"


Ahahah così mi fai diventare rosso!!! :rofl:
Grazie fratello


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice shooting with that thing. You should play around with bands and get a speed freaks badge my friend with the length of that thing it should be easy.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

BC-Slinger said:


> Nice shooting with that thing. You should play around with bands and get a speed freaks badge my friend with the length of that thing it should be easy.
> 
> Cheers
> Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


Thanks Matt.
I should try speed freaks badge but I don't have chrony.
I'm sure with an harder bandset it could reach huge speed or power.
Just I have to training with the accuracy with that starship because the A4 sheet from 10m is a large size target...


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

BC-Slinger said:


> Nice shooting with that thing. You should play around with bands and get a speed freaks badge my friend with the length of that thing it should be easy.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


 :yeahthat:


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shooting with that thing. You should play around with bands and get a speed freaks badge my friend with the length of that thing it should be easy.
> ...


MJ made a nice video about Chrono Connect mobile app and it's proper setup. As far as I know it's eligible for the badge process, but Charles knows it's best. Maybe Audacity software is also an option. At least it may be good for testing until you find the opportunity to use a chrony.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Tremoside said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > BC-Slinger said:
> ...


Already I have crono connect on my phone, but the bigger problem is that I can't use the starship in my usual range because it is too dangerous so I have to go in the place of the video, but there is a problem to fit out the crono connect setup.
Other problem is the little free time I have to go there.
Anyway I'll study about it! 
Meanwhile I looking for the MJ video.
Thanks


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Greyman said:
> 
> 
> > Genoa Slingshot said:
> ...


. Don,t worry even my fellow Brits struggle to understand me,


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl: Muy brava !!!


----------

